
Montizing your social influence using marketting via sharing facebook posts. - gajju3588
http://somethingawesome.in/
======
ie21
Amway?

Can you "empower" your most loyal and socially wealthy followers by signing
them up to the platform?

~~~
gajju3588
Not like Amway. The platform would be different for different people. It is
like one get to select from a set of posts to share on his timeline. Signing
up to the platform ]would totally depend on the post provider.

